# Cabinets with Walnut Interior



## oniontrader (Jan 23, 2017)

I am looking do built in cabinet and shelves in pantry. 
I am looking to do white cabinet face frames and box but i want the inside of cabinets to be walnut.

What would be the best way to do this? Use 3/4 walnut ply and then just paint the exterior of box and face frames, or do 1/2 maple ply with 1/2 walnut ply glued together so i can leave interior natural walnut and paint maple ply white? I wanted to do something like picture.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

your going to make 2 cases, the inner case of black walnut and the outer case in painted maple. 
it looks like 3 or 4 inches of space between the cases
the white/dark contrast does look good


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Walnut could be prepared to paint. You would just need to use a grain filler. Personally I would grain fill the wood, stain it and go as far as sanding sealer before using a primer. That way if someday you want the exterior to be walnut it would be easier to strip the paint off.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

_Ogre said:


> your going to make 2 cases, the inner case of black walnut and the outer case in painted maple.
> it looks like 3 or 4 inches of space between the cases
> the white/dark contrast does look good



Sorry, I don't see that at all. If the cabinet is built-in like the picture, I don't see anywhere that the outer side of the carcass shows. Why can't you simply build the carcass with walnut ply? The doors are white on the inside and outside, as are the face frame structures, so I don't understand what the dilemma is.


----------

